# I think my Web Space Provider has skipped out!!!



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

I can no longer access my site through Front Page. I cannot log onto his site, pctechmaster.com and his toll free # has been disconnected. I tried his local number and the box is full. It doesn't look good. Can anyone offer any suggestions? Thanks, Robert


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

The page came up for me. Don't know about the phone number, but he's still up. Maybe a break in the network between your place and his? 
P.S. Your site is still up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Michigal. His site still comes up for me too, but I can't log in. Haven't been able to for about a month. Maybe I am mistaken, but I am kind of frustrated. I don't know what's going on.?????


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Did you try logging in with a regular ftp program? Maybe Front Page is messed up. Just a thought. Or you changed your password and forgot? Don't laugh, I've done that. In fact, I just sent a p*ss note the other day to mine, but realized I was logging in with a different name even before he got back to me offering to reset it.


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Time for you to change hosts brother, Come over to the haunted side, our server hasn't had any real issues in 2 years. 



PS As of right now, your site is up and running.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

michigal said:


> Did you try logging in with a regular ftp program? Maybe Front Page is messed up. Just a thought. Or you changed your password and forgot? Don't laugh, I've done that. In fact, I just sent a p*ss note the other day to mine, but realized I was logging in with a different name even before he got back to me offering to reset it.


No, I'm kinda lost doing anything else than FP. I haven't changed the password for a while. 



Haunted Plainfield said:


> Time for you to change hosts brother, Come over to the haunted side, our server hasn't had any real issues in 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> PS As of right now, your site is up and running.



I may just do that! I sent him an email through his site. I'll give him a chance to respond. He's been great, I don't know what's going on. I feel bad for assuming the worst, because the site is still up, but when all avenues of communication are gone, I get a little concerned. 

If I switch can I transfer the site intact to your server? I also want to create a sub domain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Haunted Plainfield said:


> Time for you to change hosts brother, Come over to the haunted side, our server hasn't had any real issues in 2 years.


OK Michael. How do I do it? I've had enough. Just let me know how to make the change over. Can I transfer the site? Thanks, Robert.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know how helpful Haunted Plainfield was in this ordeal. I would highly recommend him for a web space provider. Super helpful building sites too! (he created mine) Thanks HP!


----------

